# Zu viele Seerosen



## jonny-p1000 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier und habe mich in diesem Forum angemeldet, weil ich dringend Hilfe brauche.
Ich besitze einen etwas größeren Naturteich in dem ich vor ca. 10 Jahren Seerosen gepflanzt habe.
Mitlerwiele wachsen diese Pflanzen an allen Ecken und Enden heraus, und ich muss befürchten, dass bald der ganze Teich zuwächst.
Kann mir irgenwer sagen, wie mann diese Überwucherung bekämpfen kann?

Schöne Grüße,
jonny-p1000


----------



## axel (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

Hallo Jonny !

Willkommen bei den Teichfreunden ! :Willkommen2 
Also ich hätte da ne Idee . 
Die Seerosen die zuviel sind , dem Teich entnehmen und den Teichfreunden schicken die noch zu wenig haben . 
Ich meld mich auch schon mal an ! 


Lg 

axel


----------



## karsten. (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

Hallo

du brauchst so was

ersatzweise so was


und so was Ähnliches 

oder so jemanden  

und dann geht´s gaaanz einfach !  


mfG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

Hi Jonny,

da Hilft dann nur die Brutalo-Methode. Hacke und Spaten (wenn denn keine Folie vorhanden ist) . 2/3 der Teichoberfläche sollten von Schwimmblättern befreit bleiben um den Sauerstoffaustausch zu gewährleisten

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

nachzulesen in den Fachbeiträgen:






			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Grosse Teichpflege ...............
> 
> 
> Die Helfer(innen) ausserhalb des Teiches quietschten zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon begeistert auf, weil der Teich plötzlich wieder "so gross" war. Doch noch gab es die eine, die grosse, die alles bedeckende Seerose, die mir richtig Sorgen machte. Zu Unrecht: Auch sie wurde problemlos auf etwa ein Drittel ihrer ursprünglichen Grösse gekappt. Dabei erwies es sich als sehr vorteilhaft, dass sie nur etwa 60 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche (direkt in den Verlegesand) gepflanzt war. Wer seine Seerose in der Tiefe des Teiches "versenkt" hat, muss in der stinkenden Plörre tauchen - und sieht nichts ! Ich konnte zwar auch nichts mehr sehen, behielt aber wenigstens den Kopf über "Wasser" ! Man geht am besten so vor: An den äussersten Stengeln der Seerosenblätter fährt man mit der Hand herunter und ertastet das Rhizom. Dann misst man ein ordentliches Stück (ca. 40 bis 50 cm) ab und hebt es mit beiden Händen etwas an, was anfangs schon einiges an Gezerre bedeutet. Mit einer Hand nimmt man dann die Eisensäge (die ich für die Vorarbeiten ganz bequem auf den Seerosenblättern hatte ablegen können) und sägt das Rhizom der Seerose durch. Eine Verletzung der Folie ist wegen der feinen Zahnung des Sägeblattes dabei nahezu ausgeschlossen, das Sägen geht recht geschmeidig und fast ohne Anstrengung vonstatten. Wenn man das Rhizom (oder besser alles, was sich an Pflanzenmaterial in den Weg stellt) durchtrennt hat, legt man die Säge wieder auf den Seerosenblättern ab und verfrachtet das Rhizomstück, das im Wasser ja nichts wiegt, an den Rand und aus dem Teich. Dann nimmt man sich ein nächstes Stück vor usw. Wenn die Seerose so tief gepflanzt ist, dass man nur tauchend an sie herankäme, muss man halt den Wasserspiegel absenken (das macht man dann ganz zu Anfang, weil dadurch auch die andern Arbeiten erleichtert werden), bis man herankommt. Ich bedaure allerdings zutiefst diejenigen, die ihre Seerose in Kies als Substrat gepflanzt haben. Mit der Eisensäge werden sie nicht weit kommen. Ihnen empfehle ich, das Rhizom zunächst einmal sehr weit frei zu zerren und dann mit einem Messer zu arbeiten. Vorsicht, es besteht erhebliche Verletzungsgefahr - nicht nur für die Folie ! Alles in allem war das Verkleinern der Seerose aber in weniger als einer halben Stunde erledigt, so dass ich kaum einen Grund sehe, eine Seerose - sofern sie nicht viel zu wüchsig ist - nicht auszupflanzen.
> ...


----------



## Conny (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

 
also, wenn unsere Seerose mal sooo groß ist, werde ich dann den Obelix59 anforden   Der ist nett


----------



## karsten. (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

nixgibts !  


aus dem Alter bin raus !


----------



## Conny (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

 Schade
 aber noch nicht UHU, und schon aus dem Alter draußen


----------



## Shrom (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

Helfen kann ich leider nicht, aber ich würde mich auch als abnehmer einiger seerosen melden


----------



## karsten. (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

Hallo 

Jonny Das ist doch die Idee !

mach einen Event draus !

Seerosen für Selbstpflücker !


----------



## ---Torsten--- (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

ja wenn das nicht mal ein super grund für ein teichtreffen ist


----------



## jonny-p1000 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

Hallo,
und danke für Eure Antworten aber mit Hacke und Spaten bzw. Gummihose wird das wohl nichts.
Wie gesagt handelt es sich bei mir um einen etwas größeren Naturteich (1 ha Wasserfläche, bis zu 5m tief).
Ich habe da eher an irgendwelche pflanzenfressende Fische oder __ Schnecken gedacht, nur wo bekommt man solche?
Die Idee von Karsten ist auch nicht schlecht ....alle Interessenten Koffer packen und ab in die Steiermark zum Seerosenpflück – Ivent. 

Schöne Grüße,

jonny-p1000


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

Hallo Johnny,

dann bleibt Dir nur übrig auf den Biber zu warten. Der hat mir schon einen Teich von 3000 qm ratzeputz leergefressen. Seerosenrhizome scheinen für ihn absolute Leckerbissen zu sein.


----------



## axel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

Hallo Jonny !

Bei Deiner Naturteichgröße bin ich gespannt auf Fotos . 
Würd zu gerne mal Dein Seerosenparadies bewundert :


Lg

axel


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zu viele Seerosen*

hi, also mein nachbar hat nen 16000L Teich und versucht seid längerem Seerosen zu Pflanzen, aber seine 40-50cm Kois wollen die nicht so gerne wie er, die Seerosen sind schon 1meter lang wenn er sie einsetzt und nach einigen stunden sind die seerosen aus den körben raus und die Blätter weggefressen, die rizome treiben dann ohne Blattzeug an der oberfläche, er hat schon alles Probiert sogar mehrere 4KG steine mit in den korb gelegt, und trotzdem schwimmen die rizome hinterher an der oberfläche! 
Sind KOIS wirklich solche Seerosenkiller? wenn ja, dann haste ja schonmal ne teure Methode für deine Röschen!
Gruß Paddy!

PS, habe auch noch seerosen los zu werden!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=173936#post173936


----------

